# Best Camera for skydiving...



## czsmola (Mar 31, 2009)

My friend is looking for a DSLR to mount to his helmet for taking pics while skydiving.   What are your thoughts.. about this also the best way to trigger the camera so you can auto focus it. also what would be the best Lens for this... i recommended a Nikon d40 because its compact..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mgw189 (Mar 31, 2009)

Personally I would be looking at a point and shoot to use for this purpose.   Granted it would have to be a more advanced one in order to use a remote operation.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are going to go with a DSLR, I think a cable release and manual focus (preset) would be the way to go.  You might have to lash the cable release to the straps on the pack or something so they're not blowing around too much.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I saw somewhere that someone strapped a D700 to the rear of a sport airplane and triggered it inside using a PW II.  One would assume that you want a camera that won't fly off your headgear once you are plummetting at over 120MPH... lol

I think dSLRs for this instance are nothing really interesting.  Slap a motion or video camera on that headgear... its way more interesting!


----------



## elemental (Mar 31, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> I think dSLRs for this instance are nothing really interesting.  Slap a motion or video camera on that headgear... its way more interesting!



It just happened: The first time I've ever thought "Hmm, a digital SLR that records video might actually be useful for that." A D90 might be a good choice if video is a factor.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 1, 2009)

It's not like you're going to be able to adjust your settings inflight. If you want video get a video camera. Simple as that. You won't be switching to photos half way down.

I would consider getting a Canon G9 or something similar. DSLRs sound fantastic until they are mounted too your head when your parachute opens. You want something light and small.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 1, 2009)

www.helmetcamera.com - Home 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 1, 2009)

elemental said:


> It just happened: The first time I've ever thought "Hmm, a digital SLR that records video might actually be useful for that." A D90 might be a good choice if video is a factor.



Look at the price of a D90... then look at the price of the average video recorder... now add the difference in quality, vide duration and options between the two... you will find that an ordinary average videocam is far superior.


----------



## nikonguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Fraggo said:


> www.helmetcamera.com - Home
> 
> Hope this helps.



+1 this.. i have the helmet camera (i use it for paintball) its really good!! great quality... the only prob with it is that you need to have a video camera as well.. 

I also have this one Oregon Scientific | U.S. | Product | AT18 | ATC2K Waterproof Action Cam and it records to SD card, which is nice.. a little less quaity on the video end though if you compress it, but in full quality, its great


----------



## freeflydive (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd recommend to your friend to go to www.dropzone.com.  They have a forums and gear reviews for everthing used in skydiving (to included photography).  I hope your friend has a couple of hundred jumps under his belt before he ventures photoraphy while skydiving...  You can lose altitude awarness from very minor distractions.  I'm assuming he's already done video.  Tell your friend I said "Blue Sky!"

Blue Sky and Semper Fi,
Majdi


----------



## Mystwalker (Apr 1, 2009)

I would not use a DSLR because it's an expensive toy to lose + it's much much much heavier then a P&S.  You are using a "helmet cam" so not like you are going to have time to "get that perfect shot" while falling out of the sky.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2009)

If you do decide to use a DSLR don't forget to buy a UV/Haze filter to protect the front of the lens.


----------



## czsmola (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks guys...

ya he stared jumping like 2 years ago and I think he has around 500 jumps...

he has a video camera but is looking for quality and sharp images... 

I will pass on this info thanks for the help


----------



## elemental (Apr 1, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Look at the price of a D90... then look at the price of the average video recorder... now add the difference in quality, vide duration and options between the two... you will find that an ordinary average videocam is far superior.



The criteria for "times I've thought, 'hey, a digital SLR with video capability would be useful for that'" are pretty minimal. This is the first time in the history of the universe I've ever even considered it as a viable possibility. If I were jumping out of the plane, the video camera would be on my helmet and the still camera would be in my hand and strapped to me on a short leash (are you allows to do that?).


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 1, 2009)

I would say use a D3 and 14-24.


----------



## Lunchbox (Apr 2, 2009)

GO pro camera...video and it will take pics 
GoPro - Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 2, 2009)

... Any camera as long as it's insured.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Apr 2, 2009)

I say get a cheap one!


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 3, 2009)

elemental said:


> ...and the still camera would be in my hand and strapped to me on a short leash (are you allows to do that?).



And in that 15 seconds or less, one could take a few pictures, however, likely only one set of settings could possibly be used in that time.  I doubt one could stop, take 5-10 seconds change/test settings and continue.



AlexColeman said:


> I would say use a D3 and 14-24.



Why specifically a D3?  What advantage would a D3 offer over, let's say, a D700, a D300... or even a simple good point and shoot like a Canon G10?

I am not 100% sure, but I believe the new dSLR cameras with video have no autofocus (or a very slow autofocus at best)... which is something that would add drastically to the quality.  Most new video cameras have both a quick and effective autofocus and HD capture capability of which a frame capture could be used to make adequate prints of up to 16X20 (I have a Sony HD handycam and have a single 16X20 print of very good but not excellent quality).

I love dSLR cameras, but one would think more importantly, it is about using the right tool for the right job.


----------



## bhop (Apr 3, 2009)

This guy managed it.  He was using a mouth operated shutter release.  I'm not sure what the eye piece is for though.  I didn't get a chance to ask about it.


----------



## swhuffman96 (Jun 16, 2010)

The eyepiece is for keeping the subject in frame.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to TPF. :thumbup:

Having contributed to one of the completely dry tributaries (old, long dead thread), come join everyone else in the mainstream.


----------



## SilentShutter (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd say get a GoPRO....they are amazing cameras.  We use them in our race events (cars going over 100mph, bumps and whatnot)  They can handle pretty much anything you throw at them.

GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports

Just saw someone else posted this option...oops.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah for sure. The GoPro didn't exist more than a year ago (unlike this thread). Had the question been asked now I'd say go for it. It's a real purpose built HD camera specifically for this kind of thing. 

A mate has one and uses it to video tape his epic cycling journeys. The video is stunning quality, full HD, and the entire camera almost fits into a matchbox.


----------



## skydivingwollongong (Jul 6, 2010)

Camera is a precious thing which stores memorable events. Skydiving is an interesting and exciting game. Taking snaps of skydiving shots and place them in safe place.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 6, 2010)

When I went skydiving, the guy had a Rebel XTi with 18-55 and a high def compact video camera on his helment. I don't know any details how it was mounted but, he used a mouth trigger. It would be similar to what a water camel pack would be, you bite the tip and it takes a picture.

The pictures came out great. All you would have to do is set it to focus on the closest subject.

There is enough contrast between the sky, the jumper and ground that the camera will be able to focus. He also put black duct tape on the lens to keep it from rotating. Looking at my pictures, I don't think it was set at 18mm, its be too wide.

~Michael~


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2012)

Long dead thread closed.


----------

